# Trimming spurs?



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

We just picked up a new Serama roo for our flock, his spurs are really long, like maybe 2 inches. He is about 1.5 years old. Should they be trimmed, and if so, how? Any help appreciated.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok, I did it with the TWIST method and waiting to see how he does. He is isolated for now.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Holy Moley! They are big! Hope he does well.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

See why I wanted to do something with those, and these were on a tiny Serama.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

What is the twist method? Did it hurt him?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> What is the twist method? Did it hurt him?


I think it hurt me more, but it was very easy, and he didn't seem to mind.....I looked at several methods, this seemed the best way, and I can only hope I didn't really damage him. Time will tell if it were a mistake, but, 2-3 days later all seems well. http://video.search.yahoo.com/video...r+Spurs&c=0&sigr=11a3ib3v1&age=0&fr=ipad&tt=b


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Why did you do it? Was he attacking you?
Our rooster has big thick spurs but he needs them if a fox shows up!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> Why did you do it? Was he attacking you?
> Our rooster has big thick spurs but he needs them if a fox shows up!


No, not attacking me. He is a new roo that will go in with the new hen we picked up. They are in quarantine together right now, then, they will both go into my Serama flock that has two other hens, and another roo. I just didn't want him to have se great advantage over my other roo if fighting leads to bad fighting when I introduce them.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Holy cow, with spurs like that um yeah I would have removed them too I dont care if there is foxes around. I would rather stop a potential disaster before it happens. My luck a rooster like that would be fine with me but go after my 4yo like a rooster did last summer. My (then 3yo) was just running around the yard when one of our Blue Andalusian rooster went after her. Needless to say it took my husband about 2 seconds to get the 20ga and we made ole Blue dinner !


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Apyl said:


> Holy cow, with spurs like that um yeah I would have removed them too I dont care if there is foxes around. I would rather stop a potential disaster before it happens. My luck a rooster like that would be fine with me but go after my 4yo like a rooster did last summer. My (then 3yo) was just running around the yard when one of our Blue Andalusian rooster went after her. Needless to say it took my husband about 2 seconds to get the 20ga and we made ole Blue dinner !


I wish the iPad app had a "like" button.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I think that all the time!


----------

